# Boosting a Bond?



## slarmendariz (Feb 6, 2017)

It's been a long time since I posted about Disco, but I've had him for about a year and a half now and he's very comfortable out of his cage but I'm wanting to know if there's any tips/tricks to get him to fly to me. He was clipped when I got him and since then I haven't clipped his wings so it'd be a great trick for him to fly to me (especially when he's sitting on cabinets!). I was going to try some spray millet as a special treat he only gets when he's out of the cage that I'll hand-feed to him.

All tips are welcomed! :green budgie::001_smile:


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

If he likes the millet, I'd try that. You could start by having him close to you, and use a word like 'come', holding your arm or hand out. Once he's mastered the trick at a close distance (even if it's just walking to you, not flying), slowly try it from further and further away and from different heights (always making sure he's safe of course).


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Blingy has given great advice. If he is target trained you can also use a target stick. Thats the method I used to teach my birds flight recalls. Using a clicker helps.


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

If he's relaxed when he's out of his cage, I'd just take it in steps: If he really likes millet, handfeed where he is, move a few inches away and patiently wait for him to step on your finger or your hand and get millet. Next back to starting place, and offer millet only when flies to your hand (about a foot away). Once he flies a short distance, longer distances should be easy. As Iheart said, a clicker used with treat is very effective. Just remember some budgies learn things faster than others but this should be a fairly easy task. Good luck.


----------

